
Balsamiq, a Mockup Creator in AIR, is on Fire - markbao
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/balsamiq_mockup_creator_is_on_fire.php
======
KirinDave
So it's like Apple's Interface Builder, but it doesn't produce executable
output?

~~~
comatose_kid
I don't think IB produces executable output.

~~~
KirinDave
nib files can contain behavior.

